# What is this?



## Surferjoet (Aug 16, 2014)

Found this on the beach and I'm wondering what this set up is used for?


----------



## Surferjoet (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry pics not working from my phone


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Surferjoet said:


> Found this on the beach and I'm wondering what this set up is used for?


 invisible thing-a-ma-jig???


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Beach fishing camo. Keeps people from knowing that your fishing. Just remeber where your setup at so you dont loose it.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like the back side of a polar bear in a snow storm to me!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Making sure people know that you are asking a question. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's the instructions for adding pictures. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/how-post-pictures-79287/


----------



## Surferjoet (Aug 16, 2014)

Haha thanks for the entertaining replies....
Got home and loaded a pic


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

hmmm... your guess is as good as mine. no clue


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats what you call a halfassed product of googan ingenuity.......i see them in use all the time...never really catch much.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> invisible thing-a-ma-jig???



Nope....that there is a thing-a-ma-bobber, close to a thing-a-ma-jig but not the same!!!!



Actually, the straight rod part looks like it might in bed in a fish and the hook goes in the back????


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Really ? Y'all don't know what that is. Well if y'all don't know I'm certainly not going to tell you. Lol.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol

It's part of a crappie spreader rig. It's a two to three drop rig like a chicken rig for triggerfish. The main branch is mono and the twisted wire arms extend out from it. You secure a short leader to the swivel at the end of the arm.

In this case, the angler used a short wire leader and the main branch broke leaving just the arm and the leader.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like someone has lost their hook. Either from fish or did not know the line was wrapped around the tip. Hard to tell from that side of the picture.:thumbup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)




----------

